

Using Source Maps with TypeScript - slace
http://www.aaron-powell.com/web/typescript-source-maps

======
eranation
This is proof that any sentiments toward / away from a company are not based
on "trends" but on actions, if you make good products / tools, open source
them, listen to the community / market and not try to change it, then people
will follow. Someone is making some great decisions there, and if I was a
Google decision maker, I would have gave him/her a job offer very quickly.
Microsoft is trendy again, using git, sponsors jQuery, develops VIM emacs and
sublime text support? The actually caused me to download and use Visual
Studio, 7 years after I left it for Eclipse? Comeback of the year for me.

------
luke_s
This is the 3rd frontpage article about TypeScript in 3 days. It certainly
seems to be getting a lot of 'air time' amongst developers.

I can't help but see this as a good thing for the languages adoption.
Languages live and die based on the community that arise around them. So it
bodes well for typescripts future to see so much discussion and interest
around it.

------
politician
I'm pleasantly surprised that the compiler supports source maps out of the box
even though IE doesn't support them yet.

